

Canada's NSA admits to 'incidentally' spying on own citizens - f_salmon
http://www.dailydot.com/news/canada-nsa-csec-cse-incidentally-tracking-own-citizens

======
a3n
"incidentally" means "not wittingly" in Canadianese.

